# Any Indiana Fur's?



## NXwolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Any Indiana fur's here?  Preferrably northern Indiana.  I'd love to have a furmeet and get to meet some people before the IndyFurCon.


----------



## ker (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not Indiana, but I am within 5 hours of Northern IN and would probably enjoy a road trip, granted my car doesn't die before then


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 8, 2010)

5 hours seems like a long way to drive if you did come, but it would be nice to meet you.  You have a windows live (aka MSN) account?


----------



## ker (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes I do, and i should probably update my stuff on these forums.


----------

